# Hello Outbackers



## pcschrader (Mar 11, 2004)

Hello Outbackers







I am now the proud owner of a 28RS-S TT with all the bells and whistles.







I will take delivery in early April. I have never been camping in a travel trailer.







I live in Anchorage, Alaska and in the military. We have three children (10 yr old and 2- 6 yr olds) and a west highland terrier. My family and I will be moving (4500 miles) to the east coast this summer and are excited about the adventure. I would like your thoughts from fellow outback owners as to what you think is important to load into my TT before we depart. I plan to learn some of this as I test the TT in May. I also plan on purchasing a Reese HP Dual Cam Sway Control and weight distribuition hitch. I also believe I will purchase the prodigy brake controller. What are important items that you should have on board as we depart on this expedition.

TV 2004 Nissan Armada
TT 2004 Outback RS-S (Fawn Interior Color)
Reese HP Dual Cam Sway Control
Prodigy Brake Controller


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations on the new camper! You'll find one packing list over at Doug's RV Checklist page I would add a good toolbox, 2-25' of water hose, good quality extension cord, water pressure regulator, rubber gloves and work gloves, torque wrench and jack. I'm sure others will add to the list. A google search for RV packing list might turn up some more ideas too.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Congrats on your new outback, We opted for the easy way when it came to stocking the TT. Dedicated pillows for all, coleman sleeping bags for the kids, sheets and blankets for us, new sets of plates,pots,pans,glasses,silverware,utensils. We also went to Walmart and picked up light weight plactic and wire organizers for the bathroom and kitchen. We keep the TT stocked and ready to roll all we load up is food and cloths. Remember you are buying for a new home away from home. Have fun, Kirk


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

sunny Hi there, Just wanted to add that we too have purchased a 2004 Outback, a 25RSS due to be delivered in May. We have graduated from tent camping to tent trailer camping and now we are moving up with the big boys. We are very excited about taking it out. We have a 2002 Expedition and are having difficulty locating extender mirrors for our side mirrors. Any suggestions? One old fart and one nice grammy!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome! Sounds like a nice roadtrip! If you forget something, you can always pick it up along the way.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

jnk36jnk,

Found these http://www.stylinconcepts.com/parts.cfm/pa...bCategoryID/264, they're a little pricey or you could use the mckesh mirrors, everyone who uses them seems to like them.

Mike


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Grammy,

We just purchased a 28 RSS. Haven't been out yet, we still have snow. Anyway, we also moved up from pop-up. I purchased the mirrors from styling concepts. They were expensive, but so is the trailer. They work great. They are large and you can see just about everything behind you. Because they are attached directly to the vehicle, NO vibration {I had that problem with an old set of add ons}







. They were not hard to install, dircetions were good, took about two hours.


----------



## pcschrader (Mar 11, 2004)

This is what I have so far thanks to your help and others...Not sure all of this is going to fit. But, I will give it a try when I get the TT.







What else should someone bring?

CLOTHING 
Hats
Jackets for cool weather
Swimwear & shorts for warm weather
Ponchos/slickers for wet weather
Umbrellas
Activity clothes (hiking boots, etc)
Mud Boots
Personal
Socks
Hangers
Underwear (bottoms & tops)

CLEANING SUPPLIES 
Safe-4-Plastic cleanser
Glass cleaner
Soap
Broom
Mop
Carpet Cleaner
Stain Remover
Floor Cleaner
Toilet Cleaner
Formula 409
Windex Glass Cleaner
Old Towels
Black tank chemicals
Toilet paper
Measuring Spoons
Rubber Gloves

ELECTRONIC ITEMS / CAMERA 
Indoor Extension Cord
CDs and DVDs
Video camera
Tapes
Still camera
Digicam batteries and memory
Battery charger
AA batteries for GPS, FSR radios
Weather Radio
DVD and cables
Taped movies
Television and cables
Game Cube

TRAVELING ITEMS 
Registration
Insurance
Owner Manuals
Road atlas 
Ice chest (stored in TT)
Campground Directory
Drinks / Water bottle
Snacks
Cell phone and power cord
Calling Card
Road Side assistance Kit
Extra Keys

LIVING ROOM ITEMS 
Area Rugs/Carpet
Old Blankets for wrapping support beams

KITCHEN HARDWARE 
Gas lighter
Can Opener
Wine Bottle Opener
Peeler
Fly Swatter
Hot Pad Holder
Small baggies 
Large baggies
Coffee pot
Coffee Filters
Measuring cups
Measuring spoons
Cups
Plates
Skillet
Pots/Pans
Cooking Utensils
Cutting Knife
Cutting Board
Eating Utensils
Dish towels
Dish cloths
Aluminum foil
Wax paper
Saran wrap 
Toaster
Thermal Coffee Maker into Cups
Ice Cube Trays
Tupperware
Drawer organizers
Plastic Bags
Garbage Bags
Trash Can
Paper towels 
Napkins
Water Filter
Sponges

LAUNDRY 
Large garbage/dirty clothes bags
Detergent
Clothes line, clips
PET ITEMS

Kennel/Leash
Water and Food Bowls
Toys and Treats
Food
MISCELLANEOUS ITEMS 
Extra keys
Outside rugs (2)
Outside door mat
Grilling Utensils
Grill
LP Gas bottles for grill
Butane Lighter
Hot Mittens
Skewers for Camp Fire
Fire Starters
Water Bucket
Squeegee
Wash Brush with Pole
Flashlight(s)
Lawn chairs 
Games/decks of cards
Pens/pencils/pencil sharpener
Yellow Tie Down Straps
Bungee Cords
Velcro
Tarp
Picnic table cloth & hold-downs
Fan(s)
Fishing gear
Tire pump/Air compressor
Tire Pressure Gauge
Extra transmission fluid
Extra engine oil 
WD 40
Silicone Spray
Cooler
Generator
Inverter
2 Gallon Gas Can
Step Stool
Folding Table Grill Stand
Table Cloth for Picnic Table
Matches
Extra Bulbs
12 Volt Tester
Water Pressure Regulator
Hatchet
BATHROOM 
Linens
Bath towels
Wash cloths
Hand towels
Trash Can for Bathroom
Shampoo
Hair Dryer
Shaving Cream, Razors
Eye Care
Q Tips
Air Freshener
Bath Mat
Loofa Sponge
Hair Brush
Personal Hygiene Items
Toothbrushes/Tooth Paste

MEDICINE 
Iodine
Neosporin ointment
Hydrocortisone ointment
Eye drops
Antacids, etc
Aspirin or other
Band Aids
Ace bandage wraps
4x4 gauze & tape
Sun block
Bug spray
Personal medications
First Aid Kit
Vitamins
Lip Balm

PERSONAL ITEMS 
Books, magazines
Stamps

BEDROOM ITEMS 
Bed linens
Pillows (from home)
Queen Sheets
Mattress pad
Foam Pad
Pillow cases
Alarm Clock
Sleeping Bags

SET-UP/TAKE-DOWN ITEMS 
Cards for camping discounts
TT battery charged
Half inch drill, crank bit & chuck key
Hitch-pin locking ring and padlock
Water hose with nozzle
30-amp extension cords (2)
Leveling boards (2" x 8" x 5')
2x4 and other wood pieces

SAFETY/HIGHWAY/VEHICLE ITEMS 
Spare tire, truck -- proper inflation
Spare tire, trailer -- proper inflation
Spare fuses (aft cabinet in TT)
Spare12 volt lamps/bulbs
Toolbox
Leather Gloves
Tape Measure
Duct Tape
Glue
Mini Level
Nuts Bolts and screws various
4-way lug wrench








I think we are going to look like the beverly hillbillies going down the road (ALCAN HWY).

3 Kids and a dog
TV 2004 Nissan Armada
TT 2004 Outback Travel Trailer
Reese HP Dual Cam 
Prodigy Brake Controller


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Guys if you are looking for mirrors and have a GM truck look at the POWER VISION MIRROR. They are pricey but are just like the stock trailor mirrors GM uses. I have a set of CIPA mirrors installed they work fine but are VERY BIG. For the same money you can get the others, they didn,t have them when I purchased otherwise I would have bought power vision mirrors.

PC that is quite a list. I would try to narrow it down a bit. Like the tool kit try to find a all in one type for RV, it will have all the ness. stuff. Why a inverter and 1/2" drill? Instead of boards go to walmart and buy LINX Block and tire chalks, lite weight and easy to store. The outback has a built in 55 amp charger in the converter as long as you are not using alot of 12 volt systems it will deliver the full 55 amps to the battery, so why a charger? Looks like you got it covered with the rest of the list and then some but take a look and try to







the load. Good luck. Kirk


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

If you can take a couple short trips before you head down to the lower 48 it might help you to narrow down your list. My wife and daughters when we first started camping, loaded up with just about everything imaginable. After a couple of trips, most of it wound up back in the house with a few new things added to the trailer. Having grown up camping, I learned many years ago to pack the bare minimum when we hit the road.

Those bee sting swabs in the glass tubes you crack open work great for bee, hornet and most other insect stings. I find an axe much more useful than a hatchet.


----------

